# 98 mile trip, canceled midway



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.

Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).

Stacked ping in the hood, 4.6x. Declined. Immediately after, 5* in another bad neighborhood (but not as bad, lots of college kids).

Account holder was a woman, I picked up a dude that looked like he's not unfamiliar with corrections. The trip was 98 miles (about an hour and forty minutes), northern Virginia. I didn't see a "45+ minute trip" on the ping.

Debated whether or not to take it, my gut said no. As always with these trips, I discussed a tip and we agreed on $20. He said his girlfriend's son was in the hospital.

With 53 minutes left on the trip, his girlfriend called and asked if "y'all are okay". I said yes, gave her our ETA. He was asleep.

Five minutes later, on the highway, the trip was canceled.

I woke him up, told him what happened, and said I would drop him off at the next exit. "No, you'll take me back to where you picked me up!"

Negative &#128514;

He was cool after I explained that I had no idea what happened with his girlfriend and I don't drive for free. He said his phone only works on WiFi and I dropped him off at a McDonald's, about five minutes after the trip was canceled.

As I was on hold with support for this incident, I noticed that I had received a 1* for "Service".

I have absolutely no idea what happened here, but some key learning points -


TRUST YOUR GUT! I keep failing to do so because of desperation and crap pings. 
Stay calm. I've had my share of booted pax, I never argue or raise my voice. He was pissed and I calmly explained that I had to drop him off immediately. 
If you are as dumb as me for taking a long trip right now, cash up front for a tip. 
Call support IMMEDIATELY. They were actually decent today. 
Dash cam! 
2021, still a world of shit


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> As I was on hold with support for this incident, I noticed that I had received a 1* for "Service".


The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


Support confirmed the rating.

I made $27 on the trip, guessing there's a threshold.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> If you are as dumb as me for taking a long trip right now, cash up front for a tip.


Amen to this. As the saying goes - in God I trust; all others pay in cash, up front.



Benjamin M said:


> 2021, still a world of shit


Look on the bright side - it was Uber, so you got paid for the trip up to cancellation point. If it had been Lyft, you'd have been left high and dry with $0 pay.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

. BLANK . Nvm.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

A long trip on someone else's account is a recipe for disaster only outdone by the rider also being underage.

.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


Remember 
As I told someone: after the trip is canceled there is no insurance and I can't have you in the car
Easy


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> Remember
> As I told someone: after the trip is canceled there is no insurance and I can't have you in the car
> Easy


I was going to mention that as he was demanding a trip back but he quickly realized that he was about to be booted and shifted to being concerned that I would just drop him on the side of the interstate.

Very thankful that we were right by an exit and not in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Support confirmed the rating.
> 
> I made $27 on the trip, guessing there's a threshold.


Are you sure the ride was cancelled as opposed to ended?

Could the rating have been given for another ride?

Allowing ratings for cancelled rides would be a major change to the ratings system, and as such it seems highly unlikely that Uber wouldn't have notified the drivers of such a drastic change.

They certainly SHOULD notify the drivers, that's for sure.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

1* me all you want...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Are you sure the ride was cancelled as opposed to ended?


Pretty sure that the message said "canceled" - but isn't that the only option for a passenger?

My rating immediately fell and the rep said it was that trip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Man bad luck sure does follow you around. How close are you to getting back into programming?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Man bad luck sure does follow you around. How close are you to getting back into programming?


Praying for more PUA payments. RS is in the shitter.

I was making excellent progress but ran out of money. And yes, it's one kick in the teeth after another.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Are you sure the ride was cancelled as opposed to ended?
> 
> Could the rating have been given for another ride?
> 
> ...


If the pax ends the trip after it is underway, they can only end it by canceling it on their end AND they can rate you. We can not rate them. It's been this way for years.

It shows as rider canceled but essentially is is ended.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Five minutes later, on the highway, the trip was canceled.


A couple years ago when RS was pretty new in NY and there were a lot of newer users this was a common occurrence by pax thinking they were "slick" because they didn't realize the driver could see it right away. Had it happen a couple times, most commonly on longer trips or high surges. Once I had a Friday night 2 a.m. trip that was long and a surge. I had to pass thru NYC to get to the guys destination. A quarter of the way into the trip he canceled the ride (yes they can rate you because the ride had started.). Unfortunately for this rocket scientist, I immediately saw he cancelled and we were on the Bronx River Parkway right by Fordham road where I got off the exit and kicked him out. That neighborhood would be like the old movie "_Escape from NY_" at 2 a.m., good luck!!! The pax hole was crying and begging me not to drop him off. I explained to him HE cancelled the ride and you need to be TLC inside of NYC to pick anyone up so no matter what he couldn't get back inside the car. Sometimes wondered what happened to him! Play silly games and win silly prizes.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


If he had to get to the hospital then why didn't he ask you to wait for him to get WIFI at the McDonalds so he could either download the app or contact the account holder? Was that ever discussed?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> A couple years ago when RS was pretty new in NY and there were a lot of newer users this was a common occurrence by pax thinking they were "slick" because they didn't realize the driver could see it right away. Had it happen a couple times, most commonly on longer trips or high surges. Once I had a Friday night 2 a.m. trip that was long and a surge. I had to pass thru NYC to get to the guys destination. A quarter of the way into the trip he canceled the ride (yes they can rate you because the ride had started.). Unfortunately for this rocket scientist, I immediately saw he cancelled and we were on the Bronx River Parkway right by Fordham road where I got off the exit and kicked him out. That neighborhood would be like the old movie "Escape from NY" at 2 a.m., good luck!!! The pax hole was crying and begging me not to drop him off. I explained to him HE cancelled the ride and you need to be TLC inside of NYC to pick anyone up. Sometimes wondered what happened to him! Play silly games and win silly prizes.


That's a good one!

I'm guessing that's what happened here, with the call inquiring my ETA - close to half way there. What I really don't understand is the 1* for Service.

The account holder sounded very nice on the phone, not trying to sound hood like the passenger. And, honestly, he wasn't that bad either.

I'll try to avoid that section of the city today, but it's almost like I am the only driver out. Stacked ping immediately after starting a trip, sometimes 20+ minutes away.

Had one a couple of days ago, about a 20 minute trip north only to have my next trip waiting almost across the street! I canceled for the sake of the pax, that's ridiculous.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> If he had to get to the hospital then why didn't he ask you to wait for him to get WIFI at the McDonalds so he could either download the app or contact the account holder? Was that ever discussed?


Um no, once you have been booted from my car you aren't getting back in. Plus the trip was ended, the ping would have been fair game.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> That's a good one!
> 
> I'm guessing that's what happened here, with the call inquiring my ETA - close to half way there. What I really don't understand is the 1* for Service.
> 
> ...


The 1* for service is so she can complain to Uber and get a refund. Watch your pay statement and make sure Uber does not take the money from you.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no, once you have been booted from my car you aren't getting back in. Plus the trip was ended, the ping would have been fair game.


Ahhh, I get it. You took your frustration with the account holder out on the passenger who had nothing to do with why the ride was canceled.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Ahhh, I get it. You took your frustration with the account holder out on the passenger who had nothing to do with why the ride was canceled.


Um no I didn't. But he did.

Dude, the trip was over. I was happily driving down the road and the passenger was resting comfortably. Why on earth would I continue the trip after they tried to rip me off, especially with a 100+ mile trip home, guaranteed no tip?

Are you new to this or trying to troll?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm guessing that's what happened here, with the call inquiring my ETA - close to half way there.


Exactly, thought they were slick and get a cheaper ride. Had know idea you would see it live.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been lucky so far to not have had this happen, but I've done some long trips for shady characters that made false drunk driving accusations against me to get their refund.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> I've been lucky so far to not have had this happen, but I've done some long trips for shady characters that made false drunk driving accusations against me to get their refund.


First time for me. I really wasn't expecting it. Thankfully they did not appear to file any sort of complaint.


----------



## CaliGuy111 (Dec 18, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


Omg your ballsy I never ask or discuss tips and California trips must be different it shows up front the distance


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

A similar thing happened a while ago to me. It was a 40 mile airport run. The guy cancelled as soon as he had got comfortable in the back seat and before we had gone 20 yards. I pulled the car over and said, "Changed your mind, huh? I'll just drop you off right here." 

He went through the whole "What's going on?" charade. It was a good ride, so I let him re-request from the back seat and I got the ping. We set off again for the airport.

He was chatty on the way and didn't seem like a *$#"; at all. However, as we were 50 yards from the terminals, he cancelled again. I had thought about letting him out and then taking off with his suitcase still in the trunk and dumping it somewhere, but then thought "what the hell". The fool had only saved himself/cost me 50 yards of travel, so around 3 or 4 cents.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> That's a good one!
> 
> I'm guessing that's what happened here, with the call inquiring my ETA - close to half way there. What I really don't understand is the 1* for Service.
> 
> ...


His girlfriend had cancel the ride to cheat the system and the guy was kicked out in the middle of nowhere for him.
And She couldn't be able to get an another ride for him within 40 minutes. That guy would piss off on his girlfriend for stupid decision. Moreover, that guy was going to watch over her son. I am sure they are going to get a crack in their relationship.
Karma is a *****.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> His girlfriend had cancel the ride to cheat the system and the guy was kicked out in the middle of nowhere for him.
> And She couldn't be able to get an another ride for him within 40 minutes. That guy would piss off on his girlfriend for stupid decision. Moreover, that guy was going to watch over her son. I am sure they are going to get a crack in their relationship.
> Karma is a @@@@@.


The whole kid in the hospital thing may have been made up, who knows.

And yes, he probably had a decent wait. Oh well, don't run a scam.

My gut was screaming "don't do it" from the start.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Video is cooking. I think it's a good training example.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Something similar happened to me last year. 2 hour trip out deep into the hill country, where my phone didn't have service, starting about an hour outside of town. Previous trips this way were fine, I got paid what I was owed. This time though, a little while into the no service area, he mentioned how his phone was forced to restart for an OS update. I didn't think much of it at the time. My phone continued showing the ride as progressing normally. I ended the ride at his destination, and he mentioned with surprise "Oh wow, the ride was only $X? I'll give you a big tip." and he did tip $20.

I found a McDonalds to hook onto their WiFi and find out the details of the ride from Uber. Apparently the ride was ended when his phone restarted, since Uber couldn't reach my phone and let me know that the ride had ended. I was shorted something like $80 from what I was owed for miles and time.

I hectored Uber support continuously, and got the BS 3rd world copy-and-paste replies. They refused to make it right. It made me so sick and angry. But now I know not to take trips where my carrier has no service. An expensive lesson for me..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> Something similar happened to me last year. 2 hour trip out deep into the hill country, where my phone didn't have service, starting about an hour outside of town. Previous trips this way were fine, I got paid what I was owed. This time though, a little while into the no service area, he mentioned how his phone was forced to restart for an OS update. I didn't think much of it at the time. My phone continued showing the ride as progressing normally. I ended the ride at his destination, and he mentioned with surprise "Oh wow, the ride was only $X? I'll give you a big tip." and he did tip $20.
> 
> I found a McDonalds to hook onto their WiFi and find out the details of the ride from Uber. Apparently the ride was ended when his phone restarted, since Uber couldn't reach my phone and let me know that the ride had ended. I was shorted something like $80 from what I was owed for miles and time.
> 
> I hectored Uber support continuously, and got the BS 3rd world copy-and-paste replies. They refused to make it right. It made me so sick and angry. But now I know not to take trips where my carrier has no service. An expensive lesson for me..


That sucks.

The actual "pax" in this case was asleep when the trip was canceled and did not have an active data plan on his phone, trip was booked by his girlfriend. I'm assuming her phone was working just fine considering she had just called.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tried multiple times to blur but YouTube is being a pain.

Single party consent state, hundreds of videos and several channels on YouTube, this is an unlisted video (link only). Saved a blurred copy, hopefully it eventually processes.

I feel that this is important to share as an example of how this scam works and what to do.

Edited from the phone call to the trip being canceled. No names or addresses have been shared on this thread.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll bet what happened was, after she called you through the app she put the phone in her pocket or bra and accidentally ass /boob canceled. 

On Android, you slide up from the bottom of the pax app to cancel. I have canceled a ride this way before. He showed up, I put my phone in my back pocket as I put my suitcase in his trunk. We got back in the car and my trip was canceled. His app & mine said that I canceled. After I re requested I figured out what must have happened.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'll bet what happened was, after she called you through the app she put the phone in her pocket or bra and accidentally ass /boob canceled.
> 
> On Android, you slide up from the bottom of the pax app to cancel. I have canceled a ride this way before. He showed up, I put my phone in my back pocket as I put my suitcase in his trunk. We got back in the car and my trip was canceled. His app & mine said that I canceled. After I re requested I figured out what must have happened.


Yeah, no. Based on the pick up location in the city, I don't think that this was an accident, especially when they dinged me with a 1* for Service, confirmed by support. This was an attempt at getting at least half a free ride.

Props to this guy, I honestly don't think he had any idea.

And, intentional or not, once the trip ends - it ends. No pay, no insurance.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah because she didn't know she canceled, she thought you tossed him out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah because she didn't know she canceled, she thought you tossed him out.


The 1* appeared on my account before I left the parking lot, again confirmed by support.

1* complaint for a free ride.

And, again, trip ends - no pay, no insurance. At that point, accidentally canceling or not (if not for the 1* I would consider that), you're done. Safest place to eject your passenger or give a free ride with no coverage.

RS 101


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no I didn't. But he did.
> 
> Dude, the trip was over. I was happily driving down the road and the passenger was resting comfortably. Why on earth would I continue the trip after they tried to rip me off, especially with a 100+ mile trip home, guaranteed no tip?
> 
> Are you new to this or trying to troll?


Other party ping and tips not a good mixture.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mbd said:


> Other party ping and tips not a good mixture.


Third party, especially for a long trip, agreed.

Tip? I have had maybe four trips out of over 4k that were long distance, always to DC or Northern Virginia, always just before rush hour.

About $10+ in tolls, gridlock traffic, and decreased gas mileage heading back home - probably two to three hours after drop off.

Every pax in this scenario, including this gentleman, agreed on at least $20. Only once did I cancel, as I should have done in this case - again, trust your gut.

In this case, he said that his girlfriend would tip cash. Everything told me that I should just cancel on the spot.

Long and short of it, made $27 and was home in 30 minutes. I feel for this guy, honestly. I don't think he had any idea what his girlfriend was up to.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, no. Based on the pick up location in the city, I don't think that this was an accident, especially when they dinged me with a 1* for Service, confirmed by support. This was an attempt at getting at least half a free ride.
> 
> Props to this guy, I honestly don't think he had any idea.
> 
> And, intentional or not, once the trip ends - it ends. No pay, no insurance.


By calling the driver in the app they will use that traceable phone call as proof that they called the driver to tell the driver that he/she picked up the wrong passenger. And by them cancelling the ride Uber will refund them their money. This has never happened to me but I've read about this type of scam many times on this site and on several Uber Driver Facebook pages. And both parties are in on it so I don't buy his BS. I would've dumped his ass off at the first exit in the first parking lot I saw. I don't GAF about his WiFi only issues.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> By calling the driver in the app they will use that tradable phone call as proof that they called the driver to tell the driver that he/she picked up the wrong passenger. And by them cancelling the ride Uber will refund them their money. This has never happened to me but I've read about this type of scam many times on this site and on several Uber Driver Facebook pages. And both parties are in on it so I don't buy his BS. I would've dumped his ass off at the first exit in the first parking lot I saw. I don't GAF about his WiFi only issues.


It's just weird all around.

I called support at the end of the video, not even out of the McDonalds. In the process, I saw that my rating had dropped a point and I was dinged for Service.

When we had a GLH here, the rep would always tell me who was responsible for shit like this if I could provide a name or video, kind of under the table. Because they understood the frustration, even if they couldn't do anything.

I was surprised with five things during my conversation with support yesterday - zero hold time, better than average English, honesty about the rating, thanking me for being the first to bring the situation to their attention, and honest remorse. Possibly the best I've had from phone support, ever.

And I did drop off literally at the next exit.

Honestly, if he was in on it, I'm not sure if he would have dozed off or been so chill after I broke down the situation.

Dozens of videos of situations like this where cops are called because the pax refuses to leave, cusses out the driver, or becomes violent.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Account holder was a woman, I picked up a dude that looked like he's not unfamiliar with corrections. The trip was 98 miles (about an hour and forty minutes), northern Virginia.


.........third party ride, shady looking character, long distance trip................what could _possibly _ go wrong?



Benjamin M said:


> Debated whether or not to take it, my gut said no.


What have I told you more than once about trusting your gut in this business?



Benjamin M said:


> He said his girlfriend's son was in the hospital


He was hustling you. A sob story often comes with a hustle.



Benjamin M said:


> He said his phone only works on WiFi


This is because he did not pay the bill. I still have my old Virgin Mobile telephone and I can use it anywhere that there is Wi-Fi.



Benjamin M said:


> TRUST YOUR GUT! I keep failing to do so because of desperation and crap pings.


...........and it turns out to be more trouble than it was worth, every time..........this is why you trust your gut and do not haul those jobs.



Benjamin M said:


> Stay calm.


That worked for you, here. He did seem hostile, at first



Who is John Galt? said:


> A long trip on someone else's account is a recipe for disaster only outdone by the rider also being underage.


I hate third party trips for a reason. Too many problems with them..................................



Seamus said:


> Unfortunately for this rocket scientist, I immediately saw he cancelled and we were on the Bronx River Parkway right by Fordham road where I got off the exit and kicked him out.


I know just where you evicted his [donkey]. He bought that one. He thought that he was being slicked and he slicked his [donkey] into that.



Seamus said:


> The pax hole was crying and begging me not to drop him off.


That will teach him to be nickel slick.



Seamus said:


> Play silly games and win silly prizes.









Benjamin M said:


> Are you new to this or trying to troll?














Benjamin M said:


> The whole kid in the hospital thing may have been*was* made up,


FIFY



Benjamin M said:


> who knows.


Ask me how I know this.



Benjamin M said:


> My gut was screaming "don't do it" from the start.


_NOW_ will you start to listen to it?



mbd said:


> Other party ping and tips not a good mixture.


You forgot long trip, although third party pings far too often are more trouble than they are worth.



Benjamin M said:


> Third party, especially for a long trip,


Do not do those.



Benjamin M said:


> Everything told me that I should just cancel on the spot.


In the future, pay attention to "everything".



Benjamin M said:


> I don't think he had any idea what his girlfriend was up to.


I do.

....................................glad that you came out of it in one piece.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> He said his phone only works on WiFi


LOL, that dumbass might as well go live in a cave.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's just weird all around.
> 
> I called support at the end of the video, not even out of the McDonalds. In the process, I saw that my rating had dropped a point and I was dinged for Service.
> 
> ...


I see a couple of areas of how I would have handled it differently.
1. In this business you need to be quick on your feet. When his girlfriend called I would have asked her if she could see us on the app? If she said yes, I would have asked why was she calling?

2. You could have also mentioned the cash tip when she was on the phone. Because this way you would have had her answer on video.

3. While you had him on video you should have asked him if he wanted to use your phone to call her and rebook the trip. His answer would have provided evidence if they were both in on the scam.

4. And lastly, when he asked you to text his girl you said you "didn't have the phone number." Why didn't you just get it from him?

Good quality video. But this could have been handled a little bit better Imho.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


They rated me, after cancelling trips, and even offered bogus comments


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, no. Based on the pick up location in the city, I don't think that this was an accident, especially when they dinged me with a 1* for Service, confirmed by support. This was an attempt at getting at least half a free ride.
> 
> Props to this guy, I honestly don't think he had any idea.
> 
> And, intentional or not, once the trip ends - it ends. No pay, no insurance.


For all rides, the insurance remains in effect until the pax exits the vehicle.



Benjamin M said:


> Video is cooking. I think it's a good training example.


What brand and model is your dashcam?

The picture and sound quality of the video was good. How's the quality at night?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Pretty sure that the message said "canceled" - but isn't that the only option for a passenger?
> 
> My rating immediately fell and the rep said it was that trip.


No they can end the ride at any point after you have moved a mile (ish) Not canceled just over. Hope you asked to never be paired with her again.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


Long trips aren't good. Shirt $4 trips can add up well.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Long trips aren't good. Shirt $4 trips can add up well.


Actually I made bank on 45 +, but that is market dependent.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> No they can end the ride at any point after you have moved a mile (ish) Not canceled just over. Hope you asked to never be paired with her again.


The OP should have been allowed to rate the pax for a ride that "ended" as opposed to cancelled, but it appears he wasn't able to.

Another poster said he wasn't able to leave a rating when a pax pulled the same stunt on him.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The OP should have been allowed to rate the pax for a ride that "ended" as opposed to cancelled, but it appears he wasn't able to.
> 
> Another poster said he wasn't able to leave a rating when a pax pulled the same stunt on him.


Yes Guber and Gryft are up to all kinds of shady sh!t. Often when a ride is ended we do not rate right away because we are busy doing other things. In this case he might have been surprised and driving.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


Your experiences are the 99% of the reason I won't let anyone in my nice SUV again, this society as a whole isn't worth a shit, the lost society at it's best, there are more assholes per square mile than anywhere in the world.

With 4 years and approx. 5k rides this only happened to me once, this woman cancelled a Lyft ride just before I finished the ride and I didn't get paid, I contacted Lyft and got paid by end of day it was around 7.00.



Benjamin M said:


> Praying for more PUA payments. RS is in the shitter.
> 
> I was making excellent progress but ran out of money. And yes, it's one kick in the teeth after another.


I have to say it is looking real good for more pua, with Democrats taking the Senate also no more Mitch McConnell the grim reaper as majority leader, the current 300. per week and 600. stimulus just the beginning, I read yesterday almost 4k deaths in US alone, they got to do it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Yes Guber and Gryft are up to all kinds of shady sh!t. Often when a ride is ended we do not rate right away because we are busy doing other things. In this case he might have been surprised and driving.


I haven't driven in a while, but when I drove, the app wouldn't close out the trip until I rated the pax.

I don't have any personal experience with pax ending rides like this.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> But this could have been handled a little bit better Imho.


Especially when the OP @Benjamin M said, "I don't know if she's trying to pull something."
Why the hell would you say that to the boyfriend, who appeared calm and cooperative?
Could have escalated with the boyfriend replying, "Are you calling my girl a scammer?"
And then it only gets worse from there.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> A Unfortunately for this rocket scientist, I immediately saw he cancelled and we were on the Bronx River Parkway right by Fordham road where I got off the exit and kicked him out. That neighborhood would be like the old movie "_Escape from NY_" at 2 a.m., good luck!!! The pax hole was crying and begging me not to drop him off.


That's the Bronx Zoo exit. He could have slept with the gorillas.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I see a couple of areas of how I would have handled it differently.
> 1. In this business you need to be quick on your feet. When his girlfriend called I would have asked her if she could see us on the app? If she said yes, I would have asked why was she calling?
> 
> 2. You could have also mentioned the cash tip when she was on the phone. Because this way you would have had her answer on video.
> ...


Again, I am absolutely not going to help a scam artist at all.

Most definitely not continue the trip or make a call from my personal phone number, which would also be a major violation of the Terms of Service - "contacting a passenger after a trip".

The way that this was handled is textbook, apart from my dumb ass actually taking the trip when I knew there was a high probability of something bad happening.

And, once again, the 1* for "Service" immediately after the trip was canceled, verified by support. They were 100% trying to get a free ride.



Nats121 said:


> For all rides, the insurance remains in effect until the pax exits the vehicle.
> 
> 
> What brand and model is your dashcam?
> ...


Crosstour is the brand, can't remember the model. Bought it on Amazon. The sound quality is actually better, windows cracked partly because he stunk. Night vision is decent, HDR really makes a difference for the front facing video.

It's been freezing up on me lately, may be an issue with my SD card.



Amos69 said:


> No they can end the ride at any point after you have moved a mile (ish) Not canceled just over. Hope you asked to never be paired with her again.


The message said "canceled".



Ozzyoz said:


> Long trips aren't good. Shirt $4 trips can add up well.


The problem around here has been that most pings are 10-20 minutes away or more. Often to arrive to find it's a minimum fare in a bad area.

No way to get my AR up to 85% so I can see trip duration without picking up a 4.3* pax in the hood or driving 25 minutes for "premium pickup" and get paid $4 for a trip down the road. Both happen several times a day.

Dead miles have been double what they were pre pandemic, tolls have been through the roof, zero tips. Delivery is saturated and tips are low.



Amos69 said:


> Yes Guber and Gryft are up to all kinds of shady sh!t. Often when a ride is ended we do not rate right away because we are busy doing other things. In this case he might have been surprised and driving.


I was given no opportunity to rate. "The passenger has canceled this trip" and straight back to "Finding trips". No other pop up.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't believe anyone here would not recognize this was a 100% scam planned and executed by the rider and account holder, Let see, I don't want to make a 98mi trip to pickup my boyfriend, and drive back? Hmmm let me call uber and when they get 5mins away they can drop them off after I cancel and I will go pick them up.

F that dude would have paid me in cash or blood.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

uberist said:


> 5mins away they can drop them off after I cancel and I will go pick them up.


There was still about an hour left on the trip, so no, I don't think the plan was to pick him up. As others have said, the hope was that I would not notice that the trip was canceled and continue driving. First for me.

And I was paid for the miles I drove, which is fair.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> There was still about an hour left on the trip, so no, I don't think the plan was to pick him up. As others have said, the hope was that I would not notice that the trip was canceled and continue driving. First for me.
> 
> And I was paid for the miles I drove, which is fair.


Ah I misread it thought it said 5 minutes left on the trip...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I see a lot of Monday morning quarterbacking here, as usual. But all things considered I think Benjamin handled this pretty well. I only had a rider cancel a trip once, and that's because they spoke Spanish and got into the wrong Uber and didn't figure it out until the trip was underway. Not because of a scam.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I am absolutely not going to help a scam artist at all.
> 
> Most definitely not continue the trip or make a call from my personal phone number, which would also be a major violation of the Terms of Service - "contacting a passenger after a trip".
> 
> ...


We all know you are packing some heat also, just in case. Benjamin "Bugsy" Siegel is another guy like you, he got the same name and if necessary you know what you got to do.












Benjamin M said:


> There was still about an hour left on the trip, so no, I don't think the plan was to pick him up. As others have said, the hope was that I would not notice that the trip was canceled and continue driving. First for me.
> 
> And I was paid for the miles I drove, which is fair.


The moral of the story is, don't ever depend on a woman, they will mess you up all day long, she was probably hoping it got ugly so the guy who you said seemed "very familiar with corrections" would end up there again.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a lot of Monday morning quarterbacking here, as usual. But all things considered I think Benjamin handled this pretty well. I only had a rider cancel a trip once, and that's because they spoke Spanish and got into the wrong Uber and didn't figure it out until the trip was underway. Not because of a scam.


So you picked up the wrong pax?
Which means your pax who was waiting for you to pick them up was stranded at the pick up location.
Rule #1 of rideshare.....MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE CORRECT PAX


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I see a couple of areas of how I would have handled it differently.
> 1. In this business you need to be quick on your feet. When his girlfriend called I would have asked her if she could see us on the app? If she said yes, I would have asked why was she calling?


I don't see how any answer that she might have given would have changed the fact that she was going to cancel the trip. The end result would have been the same, regardless of any explanation she were to give for calling the driver.


> 2. You could have also mentioned the cash tip when she was on the phone. Because this way you would have had her answer on video.


To what end? Home boy wasn't about to hand over any tip to the OP.


> 3. While you had him on video you should have asked him if he wanted to use your phone to call her and rebook the trip. His answer would have provided evidence if they were both in on the scam.


That's not important. "Evidence" does not matter; it's not going to be used for anything. The most important thing in these situations is to get the pax out of the car as soon as possible without escalating the situation, which the OP did well.


> 4. And lastly, when he asked you to text his girl you said you "didn't have the phone number." Why didn't you just get it from him?


No, never phone/text a pax outside of Uberlyft's number masking. The last thing a driver needs is for a pax to have their personal number.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

At 2 AM, I picked up a lady at a house out in the boondocks for a long trip back into the city. Started the trip and as we're driving down the street of the house I picked her up at, the trip gets cancelled. So I ask her: "why did you cancel the trip?" She says: "hold on." She calls her daughter who apparently is the account holder and asks her: "Why did you cancel the trip after I got into the car?" Daughter flies off into a hissy-fit about the mom taking too long to get to the car. This of course is BS as the daughter can see when I started the trip.

Thankfully we only drove 100 meters down the road so it wasn't a biggy to take the lady back to her daughter's house. It wasn't her fault and she was as miffed with her daughter's indescretion as I was. Unfortunately, lady pax didn't have her own account or any cash to offer for the ride. And even if I could get rematched with the daughter's account, HELL NO! That bridge is now a heap of ashes.


Seamus said:


> A couple years ago when RS was pretty new in NY and there were a lot of newer users this was a common occurrence by pax thinking they were "slick" because they didn't realize the driver could see it right away. Had it happen a couple times, most commonly on longer trips or high surges. Once I had a Friday night 2 a.m. trip that was long and a surge. I had to pass thru NYC to get to the guys destination. A quarter of the way into the trip he canceled the ride (yes they can rate you because the ride had started.). *Unfortunately for this rocket scientist, I immediately saw he cancelled and we were on the Bronx River Parkway right by Fordham road where I got off the exit and kicked him out. That neighborhood would be like the old movie "Escape from NY" at 2 a.m., good luck!!! The pax hole was crying and begging me not to drop him off.* I explained to him HE cancelled the ride and you need to be TLC inside of NYC to pick anyone up so no matter what he couldn't get back inside the car. Sometimes wondered what happened to him! Play silly games and win silly prizes.


Their is justice after all.


The Gift of Fish said:


> A similar thing happened a while ago to me. It was a 40 mile airport run. The guy cancelled as soon as he had got comfortable in the back seat and before we had gone 20 yards. I pulled the car over and said, "Changed your mind, huh? I'll just drop you off right here."
> 
> He went through the whole "What's going on?" charade. It was a good ride, so I let him re-request from the back seat and I got the ping. We set off again for the airport.
> 
> He was chatty on the way and didn't seem like a *$#"; at all. However, as we were 50 yards from the terminals, he cancelled again. I had thought about letting him out and then taking off with his suitcase still in the trunk and dumping it somewhere, but then thought "what the hell". The fool had only saved himself/cost me 50 yards of travel, so around 3 or 4 cents.


Kudos to you for being willing to still carry the D-bag.

However, the lesson here is: if a pax tries to pull this stunt on us and you catch him doing it, that's it; they have burnt their bridge. Even if were passing through the most violent hood of the city at 3 AM and he offered to pay me cash, *A CANCEL IS A CANCEL*! I want this this scum bag out of my car, pronto! After that, I'll inform Uber/Lyft to never match me with this lowlife again.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't see how any answer that she might have given would have changed the fact that she was going to cancel the trip. The end result would have been the same, regardless of any explanation she were to give for calling the driver.
> To what end? Home boy wasn't about to hand over any tip to the OP.
> That's not important. "Evidence" does not matter; it's not going to be used for anything. The most important thing in these situations is to get the pax out of the car as soon as possible without escalating the situation, which the OP did well.
> 
> No, never phone/text a pax outside of Uberlyft's number masking. The last thing a driver needs is for a pax to have their personal number.


You guys are grown men afraid of everything. You act like in today's society you're unable to handle a situation in a professional manner. Not every single person is out to get somebody else or sketchy as you may think. Not every uncomfortable encounter leads to deactivation. I understand this game as I've been doing it for 5 years full-time. But some of you take a little situation and turn it into a massive issue. You guys won't give out your phone number but you'll provide a detailed video of you, your car, and the area that you drive in all over the net. I love it. Comical.

And lastly, most women don't do things that shady. And even if she did try to scam:; you have to ask yourself, why would someone do that when you have their home address or drop off location?

I would have handled it totally different once the female called.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> . Not every uncomfortable encounter leads to deactivation.


It does not, but, here is the rub.

These customers are far more likely to complain than a cab customer (unless it is Uber Taxi, which is available only in select markets). It is far easier for a TNC customer to complain than it is for a cab customer. If my street hail complains to the Hack Office about me, I get a chance to defend myself and even am entitled to bring counsel. If a TNC customer complains to Uber/Lyft, it is rare that I know even who it is or what happened. Thus, there is no opportunity to defend myself. Even if I do know who it is or what happened, it is not the norm that Uber/Lyft pays any attention to my defence.

The bottom line on this is that it is far easier for me permanently to lose access to Uber/Lyft than it is for me to have my hack licence revoked or even suspended. In simple terms, I can be sacked from Uber/Lyft more easily than I can be sacked from hacking..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You guys are grown men afraid of everything. You act like in today's society you're unable to handle a situation in a professional manner. Not every single person is out to get somebody else or sketchy as you may think. Not every uncomfortable encounter leads to deactivation. I understand this game as I've been doing it for 5 years full-time. But some of you take a little situation and turn it into a massive issue. You guys won't give out your phone number but you'll provide a detailed video of you, your car, and the area that you drive in all over the net. I love it. Comical.
> 
> And lastly, most women don't do things that shady. And even if she did try to scam:; you have to ask yourself, why would someone do that when you have their home address or drop off location?
> 
> I would have handled it totally different once the female called.


Five years FT, huh? And you would go out of your way, including violating a very real policy of contacting an account holder after a trip has ended, after what most here (myself included, I was there - and this is a snippit of the entire trip) immediately recognize to be a scam?

You do you. I'll stick with handling situations like this the way they should be handled, in this case finding the closest place to safely drop off the passenger. Call support, document it, move on.

And there's a reason that Uber and Lyft does not show the real phone number. You're playing with fire if you are handing yours out.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You guys are grown men afraid of everything. You act like in today's society you're unable to handle a situation in a professional manner. Not every single person is out to get somebody else or sketchy as you may think. Not every uncomfortable encounter leads to deactivation. I understand this game as I've been doing it for 5 years full-time. But some of you take a little situation and turn it into a massive issue. You guys won't give out your phone number but you'll provide a detailed video of you, your car, and the area that you drive in all over the net. I love it. Comical.
> 
> And lastly, most women don't do things that shady. And even if she did try to scam:; you have to ask yourself, why would someone do that when you have their home address or drop off location?
> 
> I would have handled it totally different once the female called.


Hey, it's nothing personal, but all the rides and data is tracked and stored in the UBER servers. 
I am going to just follow the policy guidelines as I am NOT in any position of power, other than to cover my own ass, and control who stays in my car. 
All other 'hey bro, just help me out here.' considerations will not be considered.

* If you cannot be a decent person and follow the relatively simple PAX guidelines for UBER/LYFT, why would I want you in my personal vehicle in the first place?*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Hey, it's nothing personal, but all the rides and data is tracked and stored in the UBER servers.
> I am going to just follow the policy guidelines as I am NOT in any position of power, other than to cover my own ass, and control who stays in my car.
> All other 'hey bro, just help me out here.' considerations will not be considered.
> 
> * If you cannot be a decent person and follow the relatively simple PAX guidelines for UBER/LYFT, why would I want you in my personal vehicle in the first place?*


I was a bit surprised that anyone would take that stance and be critical. Then I remembered that this is UP. &#128514;

Well, to be fair, any forum.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I was a bit surprised that anyone would take that stance and be critical. Then I remembered that this is UP. &#128514;
> 
> Well, to be fair, any forum.


You know I was just joking with my silly comment, you seem like a good guy Benjamin, just trying to get some laughter and failed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> You know I was just joking with my silly comment, you seem like a good guy Benjamin, just trying to get some laughter and failed.


I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Kudos to you for being willing to still carry the D-bag.
> 
> However, the lesson here is: if a pax tries to pull this stunt on us and you catch him doing it, that's it; they have burnt their bridge.


I see your point. Certain behaviours from pax will earn them the boot no matter what, such as talking disrespectfully to me.

However, because of this DB's shenanigans, I made 10% _more on_ the trip ($4 cancellation fee + $40 fare) than I would have if he hadn't tried to dupe me. I've got nothing against separating a moron from his money, within reason.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


Because, (and read this aloud) 2020 won.....


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see your point. Certain behaviours from pax will earn them the boot no matter what, such as talking disrespectfully to me.
> 
> However, because of this DB's shenanigans, I made 10% _more on_ the trip ($4 cancellation fee + $40 fare) than I would have if he hadn't tried to dupe me. I've got nothing against separating a moron from his money, within reason.


I have so many situations with 4 years and 5k rides in South Florida that I probably should have kicked but sucked it up and finished the job, now in retrospect, I would have liked to pull a Rambo on them but I like my freedom too much.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, no. Based on the pick up location in the city, I don't think that this was an accident, especially when they dinged me with a 1* for Service, confirmed by support. This was an attempt at getting at least half a free ride.
> 
> Props to this guy, I honestly don't think he had any idea.
> 
> And, intentional or not, once the trip ends - it ends. No pay, no insurance.


No pay, but not no insurance. You just have to get them out in a reasonable time/distance.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> I see a couple of areas of how I would have handled it differently.
> 1. In this business you need to be quick on your feet. When his girlfriend called I would have asked her if she could see us on the app? If she said yes, I would have asked why was she calling?
> 
> 2. You could have also mentioned the cash tip when she was on the phone. Because this way you would have had her answer on video.
> ...


If your phone is used to call or text her, but not thru the app, she gets your phone number. Not a good thing. You get hers, too, but... still not a good thing.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> I see a couple of areas of how I would have handled it differently.
> 1. In this business you need to be quick on your feet. When his girlfriend called I would have asked her if she could see us on the app? If she said yes, I would have asked why was she calling?
> 
> 2. You could have also mentioned the cash tip when she was on the phone. Because this way you would have had her answer on video.
> ...


If your phone is used to call or text her, but not thru the app, she gets your phone number. Not a good thing. You get hers, too, but... still not a good thing.



#1husler said:


> They rated me, after cancelling trips, and even offered bogus comments


That wasn't them. No one can rate on a cancelled trip, and, even if tgey weren't the ratings and comments aren't applied for at least 24 hours.

Someone else did it, from at least a day before.



Amos69 said:


> No they can end the ride at any point after you have moved a mile (ish) Not canceled just over. Hope you asked to never be paired with her again.


Not to mention Support has no idea who rated what. You need an actual Uber employee for that, and they never tell you that info outright...



Amos69 said:


> No they can end the ride at any point after you have moved a mile (ish) Not canceled just over. Hope you asked to never be paired with her again.


Not to mention Support has no idea who rated what. You need an actual Uber employee for that, and they never tell you that info outright...


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> No pay, but not no insurance. You just have to get them out in a reasonable time/distance.
> 
> 
> If your phone is used to call or text her, but not thru the app, she gets your phone number. Not a good thing. You get hers, too, but... still not a good thing.
> ...


Now the phone number thing, the truth is I have had people want to rip me a new one from my actions in response to their actions, and I do think it's a good idea not to give them your phone number under any circumstance, use the gig medium number. I did it one time a young black guy who seemed nice but he lost his wallet and thought it was in my car and I have it, that went on a little more than I liked but never heard from him again, thankfully, he's probably still looking for me...........

Sorry maybe not PC but the truth will set you free, and by the way white folks scare me more than anyone on this planet........


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Pretty sure that the message said "canceled" - but isn't that the only option for a passenger?
> 
> My rating immediately fell and the rep said it was that trip.


Yes, mid-trip the pax still has the option to "cancel" the trip. But it really is an ended trip, as far as the transaction goes, you get paid to the point of cancellation. This has happened to me a couple of times, and the app message on my phone has stated 'trip cancelled'. The trip you gave was a real trip, ended early, and pax can definitely rate you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> That wasn't them. No one can rate on a cancelled trip, and, even if tgey weren't the ratings and comments aren't applied for at least 24 hours.
> 
> Someone else did it, from at least a day before.


Oh, they most definitely can rate (this has been established in this thread) and, surprisingly, the customer service rep confirmed that it was this trip responsible for the 1* and Service complaint that appeared immediately after.



SuzeCB said:


> Not to mention Support has no idea who rated what. You need an actual Uber employee for that, and they never tell you that info outright...


They do, they just usually say that they don't. She understood the situation well and my frustration, said unfortunately she could not do anything about the rating but promised that I would not be matched again.


----------



## eyybc (Jan 7, 2021)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I love it. Comical.


What's comical is your lack of intellect... Gift of Fish's response was spot on, literally everything in your laundry list of suggestions would have accomplished nothing except drawing out a bad situation and leaving a scammer with his #.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> They do, they just usually say that they don't. She understood the situation well and my frustration, said unfortunately she could not do anything about the rating but promised that I would not be matched again.


A while back I had a lady try to scam me from two rides a week a part. She rated me 1* on both and filed a complaint with Uber that I did both trips without her. I don't think she realized when she disputed the trips that it was the same driver.

Anyway when I saw my earnings go down I looked for what trip and found the two of them. I immediately contacted Uber and also provided a link to my dash cam footage of the two trips. They refunded me a little more on each trip than I originally got and per my request they removed the 2 1* ratings she gave me. I didn't ask I told them. I said provide me with her information so I can file theft of services charges or refund me and remover her ratings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> That wasn't them. No one can rate on a cancelled trip


I've had this happen to me a few times over the years. In this unique circumstance:

Once a trip has started, a DRIVER can't cancel, only end the ride. However, a PAX can cancel during the ride.
Once a ride has started and progress made, the PAX can rate you at the end of the ride (in this case cancel)
Once a pax cancels a ride, the DRIVER cannot rate the pax.
This is unique to this particular circumstance.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> That's a good one!
> 
> I'm guessing that's what happened here, with the call inquiring my ETA - close to half way there. What I really don't understand is the 1* for Service.
> 
> ...


Guess he didn't need to "get to the hospital" as quickly as he claimed?



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Ahhh, I get it. You took your frustration with the account holder out on the passenger who had nothing to do with why the ride was canceled.


If you're dumb enough to keep driving people around for FREE in your car(after they've cancelled), then stop driving for RS all together, as you CLEARLY do not understand what RS is about.



The Gift of Fish said:


> A similar thing happened a while ago to me. It was a 40 mile airport run. The guy cancelled as soon as he had got comfortable in the back seat and before we had gone 20 yards. I pulled the car over and said, "Changed your mind, huh? I'll just drop you off right here."
> 
> He went through the whole "What's going on?" charade. It was a good ride, so I let him re-request from the back seat and I got the ping. We set off again for the airport.
> 
> He was chatty on the way and didn't seem like a *$#"; at all. However, as we were 50 yards from the terminals, he cancelled again. I had thought about letting him out and then taking off with his suitcase still in the trunk and dumping it somewhere, but then thought "what the hell". The fool had only saved himself/cost me 50 yards of travel, so around 3 or 4 cents.


You're nicer than I would've been. Had that happened to me, I'd have driven past the terminals & dropped him off farther away(like maybe the next street), so he'd be forced to walk back.

Would've then said "Have a great day" & gotten him out & drove off.


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

$27 for an hour-long trip? What are the rates where you're driving?

Did you find out the reason for the cancellation? Was it one of those Maury Povich / Jerry Springer situations where the girl found out the guy isn't the baby's biological father?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Frisco Projects said:


> $27 for an hour-long trip? What are the rates where you're driving?
> 
> Did you find out the reason for the cancellation? Was it one of those Maury Povich / Jerry Springer situations where the girl found out the guy isn't the baby's biological father?


Apparently it was 44 minutes. 









Absolutely no idea the reason but the most likely is that they thought I would not notice and they wouldn't pay for the entire trip.

And I doubt they paid for this part because of the rating they left. 5*, likely a new account.


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

$0.11/min is atrocious. Holy cow $6.60/hr?!

What is the minimum wage out there?

If they were going to file something for fraud or otherwise not intending to pay for the trip, I'm not sure why they didn't just complete the trip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You guys are grown men afraid of everything.


I see no evidence that anyone here is afraid.


> You act like in today's society you're unable to handle a situation in a professional manner.


On the contrary, the OP handled the incident in an acceptably professional manner.


> Not every single person is out to get somebody else or sketchy as you may think.


I see no evidence that anyone posting here thinks that people are out to get them. What is clear, however, is that the account holder in question was out to get a free ride. 


> Not every uncomfortable encounter leads to deactivation.


I see no evidence that anyone has said that it does.


> I understand this game as I've been doing it for 5 years full-time. But some of you take a little situation and turn it into a massive issue.


I see no evidence that the OP turned the event into a massive issue. He simply found a safe dropoff location for the pax and then left. Did you watch the same video that we all watched above??


> You guys won't give out your phone number but you'll provide a detailed video of you, your car, and the area that you drive in all over the net. I love it. Comical.


The reason we don't give out our phone number is because it is contact information. We don't want pax to be able to phone our personal phones whenever they feel like it. This is different from posting videos, locations and UP handles on the internet. Videos, locations and UP handles cannot be used by pax to contact us by phone.


> And lastly, most women don't do things that shady.


But he didn't have most women on the other end of the phone. He had one who cancelled her ride.


> And even if she did try to scam:; you have to ask yourself, why would someone do that when you have their home address or drop off location?


These scammers don't care that the drivers know where they dropped them off.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence that anyone here is afraid.
> On the contrary, the OP handled the incident in an acceptably professional manner.
> I see no evidence that anyone posting here thinks that people are out to get them. What is clear, however, is that the account holder in question was out to get a free ride.
> I see no evidence that anyone has said that it does.
> ...


Most women don't do things that shady, ha ha ha.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.





Boca Ratman said:


> If the pax ends the trip after it is underway, they can only end it by canceling it on their end AND they can rate you





Seamus said:


> yes they can rate you because the ride had started.





SuzeCB said:


> No one can rate on a cancelled trip


About 2 years ago, I ordered an Uber and was paired with a driver needing to drop his current rider off first.
So I watched him drop the rider off, then drive in the opposite direction.
I waited quite a bit longer, and figured he wasn't coming so I cancelled.
To my surprise, a 'rate driver' screen popped up, so I gave him 1star.

So I was able to rate a driver on a call that I cancelled and was never started.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence that anyone here is afraid.


Then show me evidence that anyone here is not afraid. We can do this all day.



The Gift of Fish said:


> What is clear, however, is that the account holder in question was out to get a free ride.


Show me evidence that shows that the account holder didn't mistakenly cancel like butt dialing. You have NO CLUE what happened.
All speculation.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence that anyone has said that it does.


Then provide evidence that it doesn't. See what I did there. (I'm being you)



The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence that the OP turned the event into a massive issue.


I never said the OP "turned the event into a massive issue". I said, "some of YOU turn it into a massive issue".
And judging by the 5 pages of comments and responses continuing....I'm right.



The Gift of Fish said:


> The reason we don't give out our phone number is because it is contact information. We don't want pax to be able to phone our personal phones whenever they feel like it. This is different from posting videos, locations and UP handles on the internet. Videos, locations and UP handles cannot be used by pax to contact us by phone.


So back to my afraid comment....you're afraid of giving out your phone number....(a number that can be changed, or you can block other numbers). But have no problem with anyone on the net seeing your face. Got it. (or in this case the OP's face)
And before you all go on and on and on about not giving out your number yada, yada, yada. I know at least 50% of you have given out your number to some pax at some point in time. Whether it be to a hot chick, and elderly person who needed your phone for assistance, a person who's phone died,....or anything else. Let's not pretend that your phone number is this sacred, unforbidden treasure that no stranger can have. Save it!



The Gift of Fish said:


> These scammers don't care that the drivers know where they dropped them off.


So you think scammers want to meet the person they're scamming? Don't be so naive.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Then show me evidence that anyone here is not afraid. We can do this all day.


How about the video? Or the fact that I was the driver and was not afraid of anything? &#128514; 


IMMA DRIVER said:


> Show me evidence that shows that the account holder didn't mistakenly cancel like butt dialing. You have NO CLUE what happened.
> All speculation.


The immediate 1* and a complaint for "Service", CONFIRMED BY SUPPORT being from this trip that appeared immediately.

It's a scam, pure and simple. They ended the trip, so the trip ended. My contract with both parties was null and void.

With your extensive experience, I am really hoping that you are trolling.


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

@The Gift of Fish are you a lawyer?



The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence





The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence





The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence





The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence





The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence





The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence





The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Frisco Projects said:


> @The Gift of Fish are you a lawyer?


lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> lol


What I find amusing is that even the passenger agreed with the outcome. "You're just doing your job" several times. Did you watch the video? &#128514;

He did not cuss me out, gave me a half hearted "thanks", and I wished him luck - genuinely.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Number ONE is the DASH CAM.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> What I find amusing is that even the passenger agreed with the outcome. "You're just doing your job" several times. Did you watch the video? &#128514;
> 
> He did not cuss me out, gave me a half hearted "thanks", and I wished him luck - genuinely.


I totally understand where you're coming from. Where AT THAT PRECISE MOMENT that the ride is canceled; frustration kicks in immediately. Then doubt kicks in because you can't believe it happened. Trust is immediately gone, followed by more frustration, then you're thinking about getting the passenger out immediately. I get it. It's happened to me a few times.

But, I am also cognizant that 90% of passengers are more afraid of us then we are of them. We have the upper hand, we are in control of the 2 ton weapon, we control the speed, we know where our protection is hidden. We can do a lot more damage then any passenger can do to us. And most passengers know that and respect it.

I think, (like most of us) when something happens out of the norm we, as driver's immediately put our guard up and go into defense mode.
All rationale thinking is gone and we simply want to remove ourselves from the awkward situation. Fortunately; I've been in enough of them and have trained myself to put myself in another person's shoes for a second before making any irrational decisions. And it's saved me at least once.

If the passenger was a thug, then you could have triggered him when you called out his girl saying "I don't know if she tried to pull something." It's comments like those that could make a huge difference in the outcome of certain rides.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from. Where AT THAT PRECISE MOMENT that the ride is canceled; frustration kicks in immediately. Then doubt kicks in because you can't believe it happened. Trust is immediately gone, followed by more frustration, then you're thinking about getting the passenger out immediately. I get it. It's happened to me a few times.
> 
> But, I am also cognizant that 90% of passengers are more afraid of us then we are of them. We have the upper hand, we are in control of the 2 ton weapon, we control the speed, we know where our protection is hidden. We can do a lot more damage then any passenger can do to us. And most passengers know that and respect it.
> 
> ...


You get a Like for a decent reply.

I was not frustrated at all until I saw the 1*, after he had left. I wasn't in the slightest bit upset. Surprised? Definitely, first for me, but I actually found it somewhat amusing.

Again, the trip was over, I was no longer under contract, and the next step is to eject the passenger at the closest safe place to do so.

He inquired as to the reason why the trip ended and I provided an educated guess, in a very public area with his new destination in sight.

Props to him for not losing his shit, if he had the next step would be law enforcement to have him removed from my personal vehicle as he would be trespassing at that point.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Then show me evidence that anyone here is not afraid. We can do this all day.


I did not claim that anyone here is not afraid. I feel no need to provide evidence for something I did not claim.


> Show me evidence that shows that the account holder didn't mistakenly cancel like butt dialing.


In order to cancel a ride, one must go into the cancel screen in the app, press Cancel and then confirm the cancellation. Is it possible that the account holder made the phone call to the OP, then put her phone in her pocket, then sat on it in such a way that her app entered the cancel screen, then her butt pressed the cancel button and then it pressed the confirm button? Yes, it is possible. It's also possible Jimmy Hoffa was abducted by aliens. But that's not at all likely, either.


> Then provide evidence that it doesn't. See what I did there. (I'm being you).


This is the classic _Argument From Ignorance_ fallacy, i.e. something must be true because no evidence is provided that it is false.

And no, no matter how hard you tried to be me, you would continue to fail at every step.


> I never said the OP "turned the event into a massive issue". I said, "some of YOU turn it into a massive issue".
> 
> And judging by the 5 pages of comments and responses continuing....I'm right.


Melodrama. Having a discussion about something is not turning something into a "massive issue".

However, if you insist on being melodramatic, then this is a "massive issue" that you have also contributed to. Therefore, to be accurate, you would be better off saying, "some of US turn it into a massive issue".


> So back to my afraid comment....you're afraid of giving out your phone number....


Again, I see no evidence that anyone here is afraid. And we don't give out our numbers to undesirable pax because we don't want them phoning us.


> (a number that can be changed, or you can block other numbers)


There would seem to be little point in giving out one's number only to then change said number or block people whom the number was given out to. It would be easier to just not give the number to such people.


> But have no problem with anyone on the net seeing your face. Got it. (or in this case the OP's face)


Showing one's face is quite common on YouTube.


> So you think scammers want to meet the person they're scamming? Don't be so naive.


The three pax who have cancelled their own rides from my back seat did indeed meet me. They said "hi" to me after they opened the back door and got in the car for their respective rides.



Benjamin M said:


> Props to him for not losing his shit


Just after you told him that he was getting the boot, he looked long and hard at the dashcam. Perhaps he was weighing up his options; whether to kick off or not. He made a good choice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just after you told him that he was getting the boot, he looked long and hard at the dashcam. Perhaps he was weighing up his options; whether to kick off or not. He made a good choice.


Dash cam screen is always on and showing the cab. And yes, he did.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> How about the video? Or the fact that I was the driver and was not afraid of anything? &#128514;
> 
> The immediate 1* and a complaint for "Service", CONFIRMED BY SUPPORT being from this trip that appeared immediately.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha, you people are too much, still on this ride, get the vaccine fast.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Ha Ha Ha, you people are too much, still on this ride, get the vaccine fast.


As of yesterday I think I am totally out of the game until things improve. Family has stepped up to help and I am grateful.

Here's to staring at a computer screen and writing code for hours. Been a while but I'm almost back in the saddle.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I applaud your efforts @Benjamin M And @The Gift of Fish , however it seems unlikely you are going to convince this over confident full of himself contrarian on this issue...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I applaud your efforts @Benjamin M And @The Gift of Fish , however it seems unlikely you are going to convince this over confident full of himself contrarian on this issue...


It's all good.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I applaud your efforts @Benjamin M And @The Gift of Fish , however it seems unlikely you are going to convince this over confident full of himself contrarian on this issue...


Truth is, I'm bored under quarantine and I'm just dismantling the guy's arguments as very light mental exercise to stop my brain from going to sleep.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Truth is, I'm bored under quarantine and I'm just dismantling the guy's arguments as very light mental exercise to stop my brain from going to sleep.


Haha. I approve Of this casual exercise!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Frisco Projects said:


> @The Gift of Fish are you a lawyer?


I did consider being a lawyer. Getting paid large amounts of money to just sit around arguing all day sounds ok.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Look on the bright side - it was Uber, so you got paid for the trip up to cancellation point. If it had been Lyft, you'd have been left high and dry with $0 pay.


About 2 weeks ago I had a long Lyft trip, as I was dropping them off another one came in. I wanted to take a break, so I thought I declined it. I ended up canceling on the long trip. After 4 attempts with Lyft, I was finally paid. That was a royal pain!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

teh744 said:


> About 2 weeks ago I had a long Lyft trip, as I was dropping them off another one came in. I wanted to take a break, so I thought I declined it. I ended up canceling on the long trip. After 4 attempts with Lyft, I was finally paid. That was a royal pain!


Dashcam is essential for rideshare. It's saved me from deactivation a few times. Good for revenue protection too.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Dashcam is essential for rideshare. It's saved me from deactivation a few times. Good for revenue protection too.


The first 3 reps I dealt with wanted nothing to do with it. They said since it was cancelled, nothing could be done.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

teh744 said:


> The first 3 reps I dealt with wanted nothing to do with it. They said since it was cancelled, nothing could be done.


That's generally been my experience as well, including at the hub. But one video that I shared with Uber (and them alone) was definitely viewed.

Mainly, the cam footage can help in a civil suit or in an accident. I've had one for many years, long before I started RS.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

teh744 said:


> The first 3 reps I dealt with wanted nothing to do with it. They said since it was cancelled, nothing could be done.


Yes, Uber/Lyft support is like the Magic 8 Ball toy. If you don't like the first answer you get, just keep shaking.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Is it possible that the account holder made the phone call to the OP, then put her phone in her pocket, then sat on it in such a way that her app entered the cancel screen, then her butt pressed the cancel button and then it pressed the confirm button? Yes, it is possible. It's also possible Jimmy Hoffa was abducted by aliens.


Her butt apparently also rated 1* for Service. Talented butt. &#128514;


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no I didn't. But he did.
> 
> Dude, the trip was over. I was happily driving down the road and the passenger was resting comfortably. Why on earth would I continue the trip after they tried to rip me off, especially with a 100+ mile trip home, guaranteed no tip?
> 
> Are you new to this or trying to troll?


I'm going with troll lol


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I had an interesting one tonight where I got a ping for a long trip and I was bored so I took it.
After my drop off I had to come about 12 miles back to the pick up spot and I started getting text from a girl.
She wanted me to come 50 miles to the boondocks to pick her up and then take back to the original pick up spot (a bar)
She put the pick and drop in reverse
Very flirty texts saying please please
I tried calling her and she didn't answer.
I got to the pick up spot and tried to call her again. Screenshot of screen and a picture of the place. Let clock wind down. Cancel
Got double the normal fee.
I'm thinking it might've been somewhat legit and she just couldn't get it Uber where she was as it's really rural
Or scam?
Robbery?

Also have no idea why I got double the canceled fee

All and all worked out well. Longish 12 mile surge ride to the beach + tip and got paid to come back


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


I had this happen once too, on a similar time and distance trip. Luckily I had the person who ordered with me - out cold, sawing logs and deep freeze outside - empty dark highway. We figure it all out but man, with you - must've been such nonsense.



Who is John Galt? said:


> A long trip on someone else's account is a recipe for disaster only outdone by the rider also being underage.
> 
> .


It's like you're reading my mind at the same time you're typing it out...



The Gift of Fish said:


> I see no evidence that anyone here is afraid.
> On the contrary, the OP handled the incident in an acceptably professional manner.
> I see no evidence that anyone posting here thinks that people are out to get them. What is clear, however, is that the account holder in question was out to get a free ride.
> I see no evidence that anyone has said that it does.
> ...


Every Trump supporter needs to be approached in this exact same manner...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Frisco Projects said:


> $0.11/min is atrocious. Holy cow $6.60/hr?!
> 
> What is the minimum wage out there?
> 
> If they were going to file something for fraud or otherwise not intending to pay for the trip, I'm not sure why they didn't just complete the trip.


As terrible as those rates are, there are markets with even worse rates, believe it or not.

Jacksonville, FL is around 50 cents per mile and 8 cents per minute.

There are some other markets with rates similar to Jacksonville.

Virginia minimum wage is $7.25


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Language barrier. And the account holders as well as all passengers knew each other, just got into cars going in opposite directions. *It wasn't a big deal. *I provided that as an example to show how rare mid trip cancellations are, not so you could be critical.

Thanks for the advice though; I'm sure you're absolutely perfect. Kind of a moot point for me because I'm not driving passengers currently.

Benjamin has put himself out here by posting this thread and uploading a video. What have you done for the forum?


WEY00L said:


> So you picked up the wrong pax?
> Which means your pax who was waiting for you to pick them up was stranded at the pick up location.
> Rule #1 of rideshare.....MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE CORRECT PAX


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> With 53 minutes left on the trip, his girlfriend called and asked if "y'all are okay". I said yes, gave her our ETA. He was asleep.
> 
> Five minutes later, on the highway, the trip was canceled.


I only do food orders for this exact reason.

I have a friend in the pax game that tells me stories and has hilarious reverse dashcams. He tells me he rarely takes rides where the account holder is not the pax. He also tells me he tells every pax before he starts the ride and they have an option to cancel. However, if they do cancel during the ride, they will be dropped off immediately, regardless of location.

Some pax, even after this disclosure, still feel the need to test this. He says he has dropped people off on the interstate, on a bridge. Places with no shoulder. He doesn't care. You end the ride, you GTFO or he is calling the cops. Not sure why people get so angry at him. They do it to themselves.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

wallae said:


> Also have no idea why I got double the canceled fee


You get standard cancel fee or milage & time, (not subject to surge pricing) whichever is greater.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


I'm looking at the virus numbers for yesterday, 4,200 people dead and close to 300,000 new cases, honestly to get into a car with a complete stranger knowing how freaking stupid so many are not taking the precautions one should take is nuts, especially for the money that we make, it's just plain crazy thing to do right now.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I'm looking at the virus numbers for yesterday, 4,200 people dead and close to 300,000 new cases, honestly to get into a car with a complete stranger knowing how freaking stupid so many are not taking the precautions one should take is nuts, especially for the money that we make, it's just plain crazy thing to do right now.


Agreed. And this passenger, in @Benjamin M 's video, is talking loudly, and constantly taking off their face covering. If that is the norm, you might want to consider not driving in your market for a while.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed. And this passenger, in @Benjamin M 's video, is talking loudly, and constantly taking off their face covering. If that is the norm, you might want to consider not driving in your market for a while.


I'd much rather be doing deliveries, guys. Unfortunately, it became saturated. Uber stopped sending me pings and Doordash is awful. Tips were incredibly low if I received one at all.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'd much rather be doing deliveries, guys. Unfortunately, it became saturated. Uber stopped sending me pings and Doordash is awful. Tips were incredibly low if I received one at all.


According to the experts in my Subforum (Toronto) Delivery and TIPS have gotten REALLY BAD. Share-Cropping level bad.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'd much rather be doing deliveries, guys. Unfortunately, it became saturated. Uber stopped sending me pings and Doordash is awful. Tips were incredibly low if I received one at all.


Driving pax is the same
You can only make good money if you can say no
Take the cream leave the rest
I'm turning down 9 of 10 rides
I love it and say FU when I hit decline &#128514;

Late last night from my couch I turned down 40 rides from the airport. They would not surge and I would not cave.
Every time I went off line my rider app which show no drivers available.
Finally they surged and I got a double. Declined at least 30 no surge rides on the way home.
Not risking all the bs at midnight for 60 cents a mile.
Let Dara come get them

BTW
Where is their Ai?
They should know people need rides and I refuse to work for peanuts &#129372;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

wallae said:


> Driving pax is the same
> You can only make good money if you can say no
> Take the cream leave the rest
> I'm turning down 9 of 10 rides
> ...


Technology Company! &#128514;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Technology Company! &#128514;


Also shows the complete bs of their surge demand claims. 
After I got home (not taking 1 ride) I saw a huge surge at the airport. There was nobody there. I went online. No requests 
Why? I'd love to know the game 
Do they have to keep the surge warmed up?&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

wallae said:


> Also shows the complete bs of their surge demand claims.
> After I got home (not taking 1 ride) I saw a huge surge at the airport. There was nobody there. I went online. No requests
> Why? I'd love to know the game
> Do they have to keep the surge warmed up?&#128514;&#128514;


I am guessing that SURGE DISPLAY is all dynamic to each driver 
I am guessing that SURGE CALCULATIONS are maximized to affect behavior the company wants over the reality of supply and demand
I am guessing that things will only get worse.
Because the market (i.e. majority of drivers) will tolerate it.

One has only to look at LYFT's experimental PRIORITY MODE where it allows drivers to take a voluntary 10% rate-card cut for periods of time during the day, to 'prioritize' (meaning steal under the regular level playing field) rides. LYFT still gets full freight from their customers, but they get to pocket the extra 10% because drivers are willing to further reduce their bottom line to 'feel busy.'


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I am guessing that SURGE DISPLAY is all dynamic to each driver
> I am guessing that SURGE CALCULATIONS are maximized to affect behavior the company wants over the reality of supply and demand
> I am guessing that things will only get worse.
> Because the market (i.e. majority of drivers) will tolerate it.
> ...


It would be nice to get some anti-Uber Lyft investigative reporter to do some thing on it
Get something on algorithms from somebody who has worked there in the past. 
Expose them

I do know they don't maximize my value to them. I would've been out taking rides last night for hours. Making them money 
But not for 12 an hour before gas.
I'd rather watch TV


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> What I find amusing is that even the passenger agreed with the outcome. "You're just doing your job" several times. Did you watch the video? &#128514;
> 
> He did not cuss me out, gave me a half hearted "thanks", and I wished him luck - genuinely.


That was the real surprise in your video. Usually when a scammer gets busted they act as if they are the victim and go all belligerent on you for not going along with whatever excuse they give. Man I am so happy I haven't had to deal with pax like this!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> If the passenger was a thug, then you could have triggered him when you called out his girl saying "I don't know if she tried to pull something." It's comments like those that could make a huge difference in the outcome of certain rides.


The thing I noticed about @Benjamin M is, when you point something out or give constructive criticism, he gets all defensive or deflects. But the ride was over, but the pax, but Uber....., instead of simply saying, "Yeah, in hindsight, I probably shouldn't have said that."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The thing I noticed about @Benjamin M is, when you point something out or give constructive criticism, he gets all defensive or deflects. But the ride was over, but the pax, but Uber....., instead of simply saying, "Yeah, in hindsight, I probably shouldn't have said that."


Yes, trolls do make me defensive. I'll work on it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, trolls do make me defensive. I'll work on it.


I think you're lying.
But it made me realize I missed another trait of yours, along with defensive and deflective, and that is dismissive.
No matter your feelings of the messenger, the message is still valid.
It is certainly your right to reject learning things.
BTW, thank you for continuing to read my 'ignored' posts. I'm flattered.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I think you're lying.
> But it made me realize I missed another trait of yours, along with defensive and deflective, and that is dismissive.
> No matter your feelings of the messenger, the message is still valid.
> It is certainly your right to reject learning things.
> BTW, thank you for continuing to read my 'ignored' posts. I'm flattered.


I've never put a troll on ignore, it's entertaining - to a point.

As I said in another reply to this thread (in response to another troll), he asked for an explanation of why the trip was canceled. And I provided the most logical reason, his girlfriend (and probably himself) were trying to pull a scam.

Public place, about two minutes from the agreed upon drop off location for a ride that was terminated.

Trying to put me down for a situation where I did absolutely nothing wrong, apart from not following my gut and actually accepting the trip, is pretty silly.

Troll on, I'll go back to shaking my head and laughing &#128514;


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> First time for me. I really wasn't expecting it. Thankfully they did not appear to file any sort of complaint.


Thought you said you had a dashcam. You can provide that to Uber as proof as to what went on. Cameras don't lie, people do


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> Th
> 
> Thought you said you had a dashcam


Go back a few pages for the video


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> It's just weird all around.
> 
> I called support at the end of the video, not even out of the McDonalds. In the process, I saw that my rating had dropped a point and I was dinged for Service.
> 
> ...


 As a cabbie before switching to Uber, I don't know how many people I have told to get out of my cab. I wasn't nice about it either. If they didn't exit I was on the phone with the cops. I have people taken out of my cab by the cops at gunpoint. 
Truthfully I have tossed people out on the highway when my life was being threatened by some idiot. We all know it's illegal to do that, but my safety comes first. 
Since I began driving for Uber 11/2017 think I have had 10 issues where I told people to get out of my car. Contacted Uber and those idiots were banned.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> As a cabbie before switching to Uber, I don't know how many people I have told to get out of my cab. I wasn't nice about it either. If they didn't exit I was on the phone with the cops. I have people taken out of my cab by the cops at gunpoint.
> Truthfully I have tossed people out on the highway when my life was being threatened by some idiot. We all know it's illegal to do that, but my safety comes first.
> Since I began driving for Uber 11/2017 think I have had 10 issues where I told people to get out of my car. Contacted Uber and those idiots were banned.


I have ejected three, including this case, that I can recall.

One became beligerante because I did not want to follow ridiculous directions that he was giving on a minimum fare, when he would have been at his destination in about four minutes with very logical directions on GPS. Canceled and booted almost immediately after the trip started.

The other was on Lyft, older woman. She had a stop at a grocery store and she said that I would wait for her to shop. I said that's not what stops are for, she started cussing and shoved her phone in my face. Again, booted almost immediately - across the street.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Also have no idea why I got double the canceled fee


If the pax cancels or no shows after a long drive to pickup, the driver gets paid mileage and time to the pickup location if this amount is greater than the standard cancellation fee.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the pax cancels or no shows after a long drive to pickup, the driver gets paid mileage and time to the pickup location if this amount is greater than the standard cancellation fee.


Correct. I've had several of those.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Correct. I've had several of those.


Capped now, though. A while ago I was deadheading to my favourite early am airport run staging area. I was just over 20 miles from it when I got a ping from there. Guy rudely texted, "Cancel my ride".

So obviously I kept driving to the pickup, arrived at his house, waited the 5 minutes and then no showed him. Pay should have been around 23 bucks, but it's now capped at $20. Hardly ever an issue, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I've never put a troll on ignore


I guess I misinterpreted when you previously said, "Reported, ignore and move on".


Benjamin M said:


> As I said in another reply to this thread (in response to another troll)


So anyone that disagrees with you, or points out a mistake, they are a troll? LOL
Got it. Pretty convenient that way, I guess.
Means you don't have to admit to any wrongdoing or take any responsibility.


Benjamin M said:


> he asked for an explanation of why the trip was canceled. And I provided the most logical reason, his girlfriend (and probably himself) were trying to pull a scam.


Um...yeah. That's kinda what I've been talking about.
Not the smartest way to handle it, even if nothing happened this particular time.


Benjamin M said:


> a situation where I did absolutely nothing wrong


That is always your response to a situation or issue you post, when someone makes any suggestion or constructive criticism.
So insecure.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Third party, especially for a long trip, agreed.
> 
> Tip? I have had maybe four trips out of over 4k that were long distance, always to DC or Northern Virginia, always just before rush hour.
> 
> ...


I think he was being decent with you at first because he wanted you to take him to a gas station/store and when he got to the store he was happy he was there and still decent with you.

The fact that contacting her wasn't mentioned by him or attempted by him tells me he knew what was up, they tried to get a free ride the rest of the way, it really doesn't make sense because they will just have to call another Uber, people are crazy.

I probably would have tried to get him to pay cash for the rest of the distance, most convenience stores have atm's if necessary, I would have checked the price on my app and ask for that cash price, I have done this with private customers on occasion. You would make a little more because Uber doesn't get their cut and you get paid up front.

My gift to you............................


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Issue Resolved ✔









Have had a few cancel anywhere from 5 minutes away to 15 minutes away depending if I like the person or how far it is then doesn't kill me to drop them off but that pretty rare. 9 out of 10 times I would immediately pull over & get them to reorder or they'll throw me a ten or twenty realizing I'm not going anywhere without been paid for it. Sometimes they just got to walk it.

Longest I've probably driven for free and I knew his friend screwed him over probably couldn't wait any longer as he can only order 1 uber at a time was drive someone for free for ten whole minutes. Why? The guy was a legend and we were having a good convo. If the rider wasn't awesome then off to the curb they go rain, hail or shine.

Hell even had incidents were riders were annoying me while I was driving and have pulled over on a paying trip and just when I'm about to say "Get Out the ride is over" a twenty magically appears onto my lap and off we go again :thumbup: money talks BS walks. Just because ur paying for a ride doesn't mean you get to be an a$$ for free that is. That not included in the fare pricing unfortunately.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> Issue Resolved ✔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy didn't have an account so cash only unless girlfriend contacted who had account.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> This guy didn't have an account so cash only unless girlfriend contacted who had account.


Obviously the guy is walking then :thumbup: Nearest highway exit and the safest spot to pull over.
Wouldn't go out of my way to accommodate.

That just me though. If I'm out there to drive it is for $$$. A lot I do understand $$$ is a 2nd or even last thing on their agenda and they are just out there hobby driving for the fun of it. Absolutely no problems with that either as each to their own.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Trying to put me down for a situation where I did absolutely nothing wrong, apart from not following my gut and actually accepting the trip, is pretty silly.


You may see it as 'you did nothing wrong. But others may see it as; 'what did you do that was right?' You made no attempt to help out the passenger whatsoever, who was clearly confused and was being very cooperative. You immediately went into defense mode feeling like you were being scammed, and taking advantage of. The entire time all you thought about was how much money you were going to lose.
"hey I'm no longer getting paid for this trip", "the trip only paid me $27". I get it we're all concerned about making money. But some of us drivers would have had better customer service skills, figured out a way to get this passenger to their destination safely, also made the full amount of money for the trip, and probably would have gotten a bigger tip because we did the right thing and got the passenger to the destination. Don't take defense; just realize that just because you provided dash cam video doesn't mean that your way is the only way this situation could have been handled. You made $27 for this trip some of us drivers could have made $107 for the same trip. (Slight exaggeration obviously, but you get my point.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> 'what did you do that was right?


He cut his losses.
He kept himself from exposure to liability for an uninsured ride.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> ' You made no attempt to help out the passenger whatsoever,


That is not in the job description.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> The entire time all you thought about was how much money you were going to lose.


...............and your complaint is________________________________________________________________________?



IMMA DRIVER said:


> But some of us drivers would have had better customer service skills,


This is not in the job description.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> figured out a way to get this passenger to their destination safely,


This is not the driver's problem.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> also made the full amount of money for the trip,


How would you propose to do that legally once the job is off the screen? How would you propose to keep insurance coverage in force while you did that?



IMMA DRIVER said:


> and *probably* would have gotten a bigger tip


(emphasis added)

You can commit to all sorts of other theoreticals, but not this?



IMMA DRIVER said:


> because we did the right thing and got the passenger to the destination.


Anyone who thinks that this business is about "service to the public" is sadly misguided, at best.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> You made $27 for this trip some of us drivers could have made $107 for the same trip.


I do not get your point. How would you propose to do this legally and with insurance coverage in force?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I probably would have tried to get him to pay cash for the rest of the distance, most convenience stores have atm's if necessary, I would have checked the price on my app and ask for that cash price, I have done this with private customers on occasion. You would make a little more because Uber doesn't get their cut and you get paid up front.


Without commercial insurance and for a scam artist?! Negative, Ghostrider &#129315;



Another Uber Driver said:


> He cut his losses.
> He kept himself from exposure to liability for an uninsured ride.
> 
> That is not in the job description.
> ...


Has to be a troll. That or just really bad at this, taking on unnecessary risks.

Several people now mentioning cash to continue the trip. Remember, unless you have COMMERCIAL INSURANCE, you are putting yourself at major risk.

And, yet again, ignored by the trolls - they down rated me 1* for Service IMMEDIATELY after canceling, confirmed by Uber support as being from this trip. This was no accident. "Bigger tip", finding out a way to continue, etc - absolutely not. They chose to cancel their contract with me, it was over.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Without commercial insurance and for a scam artist?! Negative, Ghostrider &#129315;
> 
> 
> Has to be a troll. That or just really bad at this, taking on unnecessary risks.
> ...


You don't know that the pax was trying to scam you.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Demon said:


> You don't know that the pax was trying to scam you.


If the ride is not insured by the gig-company (i.e. cancelled on the platform, for whatever reason) then the ride is over.
Scam or no scam, that kind of exposure (especially in the United States) is unacceptable on a ride-share wage.
Everything Ben here did was 100% correct. 
There is customer service and then there is doing off-the-books things for the customer. This falls into the latter, and if you keep doing the latter as a driver, you will get burned hard one day.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> If the ride is not insured by the gig-company (i.e. cancelled on the platform, for whatever reason) then the ride is over.
> Scam or no scam, that kind of exposure (especially in the United States) is unacceptable on a ride-share wage.
> Everything Ben here did was 100% correct.
> There is customer service and then there is doing off-the-books things for the customer. This falls into the latter, and if you keep doing the latter as a driver, you will get burned hard one day.


No one is arguing that. The fact remains the driver does not know the pax is trying to scam him. No one has said the driver should have done anything off the book.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no I didn't. But he did.
> 
> Dude, the trip was over. I was happily driving down the road and the passenger was resting comfortably. Why on earth would I continue the trip after they tried to rip me off, especially with a 100+ mile trip home, guaranteed no tip?
> 
> Are you new to this or trying to troll?


Dude some people just want to reel you in for a pointless argument. You did the right thing by kicking him out, we don't do this for free even though lots of paxholes think we should!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Dude some people just want to reel you in for a pointless argument. You did the right thing by kicking him out, we don't do this for free even though lots of paxholes think we should!


Some of you are clueless. Noone is suggesting he would have driven for free. He would simply allow the passenger to get to a WIFI rebook the ride (hence getting a second booking fee) and continue the trip. If that didn't work out then trip over. It's that simple. The OP took his frustration with the account holder out on the passenger. He also had a chance to ask the account holder why they were calling to check if everything was alright. But he wasn't sharp enough as I would have been. There had to be a reason why his girl would need to check on this grown man. I would have found that out on the spot. Then even mentioned it to the pax. I'm always on my toes in these situations and never get caught off guard with my pants down. Maybe the OP has never been in this situation before so understandably he handled it how he saw fit. But anyone in the service industry understands about going above and beyond what is ez and normal. And many times the ones who go the extra mile are rewarded. Again, the OP only made $27, had a bad experience, had to contact customer service and got a 1* (which I still don't understand why he's so concerned about that) He kicked out the passenger and they don't ever want you as their driver anymore it's that simple.

Some of us driver's would have found a way to complete the trip for the full amount, plus a second booking fee and had received more of a tip then what was agreed upon. And trust me; I've been in worse situations than this and have been handsomely rewarded for my efforts.

Again; the OP did what he did and that's fine. But, let's not pretend this is the only way this situation should/could have been handled just because it's on video.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Some of you are clueless. Noone is suggesting he would have driven for free. He would simply allow the passenger to get to a WIFI rebook the ride (hence getting a second booking fee) and continue the trip. If that didn't work out then trip over. It's that simple. The OP took his frustration with the account holder out on the passenger. He also had a chance to ask the account holder why they were calling to check if everything was alright. But he wasn't sharp enough as I would have been. There had to be a reason why his girl would need to check on this grown man. I would have found that out on the spot. Then even mentioned it to the pax. I'm always on my toes in these situations and never get caught off guard with my pants down. Maybe the OP has never been in this situation before so understandably he handled it how he saw fit. But anyone in the service industry understands about going above and beyond what is ez and normal. And many times the ones who go the extra mile are rewarded. Again, the OP only made $27, had a bad experience, had to contact customer service and got a 1* (which I still don't understand why he's so concerned about that) He kicked out the passenger and they don't ever want you as their driver anymore it's that simple.
> 
> Some of us driver's would have found a way to complete the trip for the full amount, plus a second booking fee and had received more of a tip then what was agreed upon. And trust me; I've been in worse situations than this and have been handsomely rewarded for my efforts.
> 
> Again; the OP did what he did and that's fine. But, let's not pretend this is the only way this situation should/could have been handled just because it's on video.


There is a reason why many of us here do not like, nor will we take, rides booked by an account holder who is not present in the ride. 
Surrogate rides have almost all downside, with little upside.
Your tipping argument is a longshot. Most people do not tip if they didn't take the ride themselves. That is not guesswork, that is experience. In thousands of rides given I have had nearly no tips on rides when the account holder ordered it for a friend or family member. A significant lower % of tipped rides than the already low amount of tipped rides when account holder is the rider.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> There is a reason why many of us here do not like, nor will we take, rides booked by an account holder who is not present in the ride.
> Surrogate rides have almost all downside, with little upside.


Cmon dude, we all take rides requested by someone other than the passenger. Noone confirms the passenger name and then says "I can't take you, you're not the account holder."


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Everything Ben here did was 100% correct.


And this is the only thing Ben was looking for, validation.
God forbid anyone suggests otherwise or provide constructive criticism on even just one point, because that would make you a troll or scam artist or whatever else defense mechanism he uses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And this is the only thing Ben was looking for, validation.
> God forbid anyone suggests otherwise or provide constructive criticism on even just one point, because that would make you a troll or scam artist or whatever else defense mechanism he uses.


Tag teaming. I like it.

I should have absolutely helped this gentleman out, picked up in a low income neighborhood notorious with other drivers I have spoken with for pulling scams or just being bad pax.

I should have bent over backwards, after getting a 1* during the middle of a trip, to contact the account holder directly to continue - violating Uber TOS.

Or gone "hey man, how about some cash and we will continue", risking absolutely everything without insurance. Oh, but he did not have any cash, or even the ability to create an account for himself (which, by the way, appeared to be new - common when a pax has been removed from the platform).

Been trying to figure out trolls here. Came to two conclusions -

1) They are encouraged because they bring site traffic and cause drama, which leads to more posts

2) They are bitter from being deactivated or in some way let down by RS. Most do not actually drive but they're the experts.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Tag teaming. I like it.
> 
> I should have absolutely helped this gentleman out, picked up in a low income neighborhood notorious with other drivers I have spoken with for pulling scams or just being bad pax.
> 
> ...


LOL Thank you for proving my earlier point. Deflection.
I mentioned ONE THING about this ride, that I thought was not handled correctly.
I never said anything about 1* or cash ride or insurance or anything else you rambled on about.
I'm starting to think you are trolling me to increase traffic to your thread.

Besides, if I really wanted to troll you, I would mention how you're such a stickler for Uber policy, but never mentioned to the rider about him lowering his mask when he speaks.
And speaking of masks, nice job taking N95 masks away from healthcare workers, when wearing a cloth mask or bandana works equally well. (proven by "science")
Also you keep mentioning "low income" in regards to the passenger and pickup.
Umm...hello...YOU'RE LOW INCOME!! 
Get over yourself.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You may see it as 'you did nothing wrong. But others may see it as; 'what did you do that was right?' You made no attempt to help out the passenger whatsoever, who was clearly confused and was being very cooperative. You immediately went into defense mode feeling like you were being scammed, and taking advantage of. The entire time all you thought about was how much money you were going to lose.
> "hey I'm no longer getting paid for this trip", "the trip only paid me $27". I get it we're all concerned about making money. But some of us drivers would have had better customer service skills, figured out a way to get this passenger to their destination safely, also made the full amount of money for the trip, and probably would have gotten a bigger tip because we did the right thing and got the passenger to the destination. Don't take defense; just realize that just because you provided dash cam video doesn't mean that your way is the only way this situation could have been handled. You made $27 for this trip some of us drivers could have made $107 for the same trip. (Slight exaggeration obviously, but you get my point.)


OR after the trip the passenger complains to Uber that you demanded a cash ride and you get deactivated. I've seen that here before.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL Thank you for proving my earlier point. Deflection.
> I mentioned ONE THING about this ride, that I thought was not handled correctly.
> I never said anything about 1* or cash ride or insurance or anything else you rambled on about.
> I'm starting to think you are trolling me to increase traffic to your thread.
> ...


I was impressed his glasses were not fogging up with that mask on, I got to get one of those, I only wear glasses while driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I was impressed his glasses were not fogging up with that mask on, I got to get one of those, I only wear glasses while driving.


Great masks, $1 a piece. No fogging. But nice meme. 

And please, don't get him started on masks. It's his favorite troll source.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Great masks, $1 a piece. No fogging. But nice meme. :smiles:
> 
> And please, don't get him started on masks. It's his favorite troll source.


Where are they for a dollar?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Where are they for a dollar?


K95+ (Chinese N95, I've seen health care providers wearing them - decent seal), $9.95 for a ten pack at the local grocery store (Food Lion).


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I was impressed his glasses were not fogging up with that mask on, I got to get one of those, I only wear glasses while driving.


None of the masks should fog up glasses. Just make sure there are gaps to the side or bottom.
If that doesn't work, just poke holes near the mouth and nose area.
Mask will be equally effective.

Ben is a hero making sure this scam artist(sorry, alleged scam artist) can live to scam another day.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Some of you are clueless. Noone is suggesting he would have driven for free. He would simply allow the passenger to get to a WIFI rebook the ride (hence getting a second booking fee) and continue the trip. If that didn't work out then trip over. It's that simple. The OP took his frustration with the account holder out on the passenger. He also had a chance to ask the account holder why they were calling to check if everything was alright. But he wasn't sharp enough as I would have been. There had to be a reason why his girl would need to check on this grown man. I would have found that out on the spot. Then even mentioned it to the pax. I'm always on my toes in these situations and never get caught off guard with my pants down. Maybe the OP has never been in this situation before so understandably he handled it how he saw fit. But anyone in the service industry understands about going above and beyond what is ez and normal. And many times the ones who go the extra mile are rewarded. Again, the OP only made $27, had a bad experience, had to contact customer service and got a 1* (which I still don't understand why he's so concerned about that) He kicked out the passenger and they don't ever want you as their driver anymore it's that simple.
> 
> Some of us driver's would have found a way to complete the trip for the full amount, plus a second booking fee and had received more of a tip then what was agreed upon. And trust me; I've been in worse situations than this and have been handsomely rewarded for my efforts.
> 
> Again; the OP did what he did and that's fine. But, let's not pretend this is the only way this situation should/could have been handled just because it's on video.


Many of us that have been doing this long enough know what tricks paxholes do to skirt the system, and all the red flags were there that this account holder was trying to scam. She waited until he was half way there before canceling the ride thinking the driver would have just finished the ride, then tried to figure out what had happen and therefore the passenger is already at their destination and then there's nothing that can be done. Guarantee this account holder tried the same thing with the next driver who picked him up to finish the ride, only we don't know because he/she didn't post it on here. As far as receiving add'l tip, what fairy tail land are you living in?! He prob wouldn't even have received the talked about $20 tip! How many times have you heard, "I'll get you on the app" when the ride is finished as the pax is leaving the car only to see it never happens?!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Erik M said:


> Many of us that have been doing this long enough know what tricks paxholes do to skirt the system, and all the red flags were there that this account holder was trying to scam. She waited until he was half way there before canceling the ride thinking the driver would have just finished the ride, then tried to figure out what had happen and therefore the passenger is already at their destination and then there's nothing that can be done. Guarantee this account holder tried the same thing with the next driver who picked him up to finish the ride, only we don't know because he/she didn't post it on here. As far as receiving add'l tip, what fairy tail land are you living in?! He prob wouldn't even have received the talked about $20 tip! How many times have you heard, "I'll get you on the app" when the ride is finished as the pax is leaving the car only to see it never happens?!


Just trolling, it's all good.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL Thank you for proving my earlier point. Deflection.
> I mentioned ONE THING about this ride, that I thought was not handled correctly.
> I never said anything about 1* or cash ride or insurance or anything else you rambled on about.
> I'm starting to think you are trolling me to increase traffic to your thread.
> ...


Now trolling over Masks mandates.........YAWN!!!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Erik M said:


> Now trolling over Masks mandates.........YAWN!!!!


It's his go to


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Now trolling over Masks mandates.........YAWN!!!!


Don't take away 75% of that users' content. It's his baby.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Now trolling over Masks mandates.........YAWN!!!!


Well, duh.
I even said, if I was trolling I could bring up masks.

My original and valid point was deemed trolling by the morons that don't know the difference.
It's an escape mechanism to avoid discussing real issues.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, duh.
> I even said, if I was trolling I could bring up masks.
> 
> My original and valid point was deemed trolling by the morons that don't know the difference.
> It's an escape mechanism to avoid discussing real issues.


People don't really understand the meaning of that word and like to throw it around haphazardly. Someone offering a different opinion of something is not a troll.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Don't take away 75% of that users' content. It's his baby.


Even if that was true, which it isn't because you are a proven liar, how would you even know that since you allegedly have me on ignore?
Oh that's right. You read every one of my posts. LMAO

Oh BTW, what you're doing is called trolling. Now maybe you might know what it means....then again, probably not.. LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Demon said:


> People don't really understand the meaning of that word and like to throw it around haphazardly. Someone offering a different opinion of something is not a troll.


See above. It's a pattern, active users and mods know these individuals well. I have received countless private messages to stop feeding them.

That's typically how threads end here. Trolls go off topic or strir up enough shit and the thread gets canned.

Anyway, I think this thread has pretty much run its course. Unfortunately, I'll be out on the road again tomorrow. HOPEFULLY just handling food.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm looking at your picture in your profile and somethings not right about you. This story stinks!!!


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You guys are grown men afraid of everything. You act like in today's society you're unable to handle a situation in a professional manner. Not every single person is out to get somebody else or sketchy as you may think. Not every uncomfortable encounter leads to deactivation. I understand this game as I've been doing it for 5 years full-time. But some of you take a little situation and turn it into a massive issue. You guys won't give out your phone number but you'll provide a detailed video of you, your car, and the area that you drive in all over the net. I love it. Comical.
> 
> And lastly, most women don't do things that shady. And even if she did try to scam:; you have to ask yourself, why would someone do that when you have their home address or drop off location?
> 
> I would have handled it totally different once the female called.


honestly, I would have called her and asked her why she canceled and wanted me to drop her boyfriend out here in the middle of nowhere. The fact that she had just called me, would make me feel comfortable calling her right back. This way if there was any possibility she wasn't trying to scam, we would have worked it out & the trip would have been completed.

It does seem like she was scamming though...



Benjamin M said:


> How about the video? Or the fact that I was the driver and was not afraid of anything? &#128514;
> 
> The immediate 1* and a complaint for "Service", CONFIRMED BY SUPPORT being from this trip that appeared immediately.
> 
> ...


Okay so this is what I don't understand, maybe because I'm a cabbie but if they canceled halfway through the trip only to be dropped off very soon afterwards, the fact that you got paid for the time and Miles up to that point when they canceled would suggest you were not scammed right?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

1995flyingspur said:


> honestly, I would have called her and asked her why she canceled and wanted me to drop her boyfriend out here in the middle of nowhere. The fact that she had just called me, would make me feel comfortable calling her right back. This way if there was any possibility she wasn't trying to scam, we would have worked it out & the trip would have been completed.
> 
> It does seem like she was scamming though...
> 
> ...


Dude, u live in a strange accepting kind of world! I bet you also accept every ride request that comes in and are at 100% acceptance rate because u think Uber is going to reward you somehow if you do accept all those requests that come in, even those ones that are 25mins away for $2-3!



1995flyingspur said:


> honestly, I would have called her and asked her why she canceled and wanted me to drop her boyfriend out here in the middle of nowhere. The fact that she had just called me, would make me feel comfortable calling her right back. This way if there was any possibility she wasn't trying to scam, we would have worked it out & the trip would have been completed.
> 
> It does seem like she was scamming though...
> 
> ...


No,


Erik M said:


> Dude, u live in a strange accepting kind of world! I bet you also accept every ride request that comes in and are at 100% acceptance rate because u think Uber is going to reward you somehow if you do accept all those requests that come in, even those ones that are 25mins away for $2-3!


Apologizes, I think I hit reply to the wrong thread.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1995flyingspur said:


> honestly, I would have called her and asked her why she canceled and wanted me to drop her boyfriend out here in the middle of nowhere. The fact that she had just called me, would make me feel comfortable calling her right back. This way if there was any possibility she wasn't trying to scam, we would have worked it out & the trip would have been completed.
> 
> It does seem like she was scamming though...
> 
> ...


These issues have been addressed by myself and others in this thread. I was paid for the miles that I had already driven, that's how Uber works.



Smell My Finger said:


> I'm looking at your picture in your profile and somethings not right about you. This story stinks!!!


Well, that's helpful. Care to share a photo of yourself? A photo of a crotch is definitely normal. &#128514;


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Ben - You did the right thing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


You are right, but they can rate you during the trip before canceling.



Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> 7000+ trips over 3 years. Not a single booted PAX and never a cancelled ride in the middle. Haven't driven much since covid. Took a few trips back in October because of all the surges. Last PAX was dropped off at a local hospital. Said she didn't have covid, asked her if she had been tested. No. Rule #1 in gambling, don't push a winning streak.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Good things drivers are not paid in stars :biggrin:


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> These issues have been addressed by myself and others in this thread. I was paid for the miles that I had already driven, that's how Uber works.
> 
> 
> Well, that's helpful. Care to share a photo of yourself? A photo of a crotch is definitely normal. &#128514;


Damn Ben, you created the thread of the century! I cant believe this is still being debated! I feel like if you had a link to a GoFundme page, you would have been paid and then some for this ride......Mr. Popular!!!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Erik M said:


> Damn Ben, you created the thread of the century! I cant believe this is still being debated! I feel like if you had a link to a GoFundme page, you would have been paid and then some for this ride......Mr. Popular!!!


Very talented........... Possibly computer generated vid, he is a programmer.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


Other than that FACT, was a cool story, eh?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Very talented........... Possibly computer generated vid, he is a programmer.


Bro if I could do something like that why in hell would I be here. And programming ! = video editing



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Other than that FACT, was a cool story, eh?


So does that make it any better? I believe someone here has said that it is possible.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro if I could do something like that why in hell would I be here. And programming ! = video editing
> 
> 
> So does that make it any better? I believe someone here has said that it is possible.


You have a lot of friends ben!

I dedicate this song to you.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro if I could do something like that why in hell would I be here. And programming ! = video editing
> 
> 
> So does that make it any better? I believe someone here has said that it is possible.


The guy in back looked familiar to me, maybe I see him in FPS game, I'm wondering.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And so it goes. Threads here die from conspiracy theories and trolls. 😂 

Unfortunately, I'll be out on the road again tomorrow.


----------



## Skeptic 2000 (Jul 17, 2020)

> As always with these trips, I discussed a tip and we agreed on $20.


May I ask why you're doing this? I regard a tip as an unnecessary bonus for good service, not a requirement.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Skeptic 2000 said:


> May I ask why you're doing this? I regard a tip as an unnecessary bonus for good service, not a requirement.


Rates have been scraped right to the bone and COVID-19 has a serious impact on dead-head miles due to fewer rides out there. Tips are less a 'bonus for good service' and more required to just 'meet the poverty line' in terms of revenue vs. expenses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Skeptic 2000 said:


> May I ask why you're doing this? I regard a tip as an unnecessary bonus for good service, not a requirement.


Because I have to get BACK from the 98 mile trip, burning gas, tolls, and rush hour traffic in Northern Virginia - always brutal. So, yes, I am going to make sure that the pax is not a cheapskate.

As Kurt said, rates are awful. My only pax are working class off to work or going to pick up their car from the shop. Day in, day out, same thing since COVID-19. Nobody tips, double the amount of dead miles than before, double the amount of unpaid tolls, and half of the income.

Trying to gradually make my exit. It's a struggle.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Because I have to get BACK from the 98 mile trip, burning gas, tolls, and rush hour traffic in Northern Virginia - always brutal. So, yes, I am going to make sure that the pax is not a cheapskate.
> 
> As Kurt said, rates are awful. My only pax are working class off to work or going to pick up their car from the shop. Day in, day out, same thing since COVID-19. Nobody tips, double the amount of dead miles than before, double the amount of unpaid tolls, and half of the income.
> 
> Trying to gradually make my exit. It's a struggle.


Always ask for tip upfront. I have done so in the past. As it near impossible to ask for it when they are at the location.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Always ask for tip upfront. I have done so in the past.


I did


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I did


:thumbup: at least you got something out of it then.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

The video posted by the OP is the exact reason why driver's don't get tipped. The OP asked for a tip upfront. Then once a situation happened where he could've "EARNED" a tip, he displayed no customer service whatsoever. (Oh, I'm sorry, he didn't kick him out on the highway).
He didn't provide his phone, text his girlfriend, or allow the pax to get WIFI at McDonald's to help continue with the trip. Some driver's ask for upfront tip money but forget about providing the good service. People see videos of driver's getting kicked out all the time why would they tip upfront. Start posting videos of driver's going above and beyond like loading groceries, luggage, helping a drunk passenger or elderly get into or out of the vehicle and maybe, just maybe the public would see us in a better light and be more inclined to tipping us.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> :thumbup: at least you got something out of it then.


Oh, sorry, no - tip requested, agreed on $20 cash on arrival from the girlfriend.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, sorry, no - tip requested, agreed on $20 cash on arrival from the girlfriend. :frown:


The thread is going on longer than the trip


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> The video posted by the OP is the exact reason why driver's don't get tipped. The OP asked for a tip upfront. Then once a situation happened where he could've "EARNED" a tip, he displayed no customer service whatsoever. (Oh, I'm sorry, he didn't kick him out on the highway).
> He didn't provide his phone, text his girlfriend, or allow the pax to get WIFI at McDonald's to help continue with the trip. Some driver's ask for upfront tip money but forget about providing the good service. People see videos of driver's getting kicked out all the time why would they tip upfront. Start posting videos of driver's going above and beyond like loading groceries, luggage, helping a drunk passenger or elderly get into or out of the vehicle and maybe, just maybe the public would see us in a better light and be more inclined to tipping us.


*drivers.

I have done all of the above countless times. And I'm not a YouTuber as you have said. This video is unlisted on YouTube, I only shared it here.



wallae said:


> The thread is going on longer than the trip


Agreed


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, no. Based on the pick up location in the city, I don't think that this was an accident, especially when they dinged me with a 1* for Service, confirmed by support. This was an attempt at getting at least half a free ride.
> 
> Props to this guy, I honestly don't think he had any idea.
> 
> And, intentional or not, once the trip ends - it ends. No pay, no insurance.


Don't be fooled. You can best believe this guy was 100% involved with this scam and this was not the first time they pulled it. He knew when she called that it was about to take place. They probably got lucky in the past because some drivers don't pay attention to their phones.

I had a guy try it with me before. Put his girlfriend and 1 year old child with a suitcase in the car. She didn't speak any english. 20 minutes in the trip was cancelled. I pulled over to 7-Eleven and said everybody out. She said wait please let me call my boyfriend. She now spoke english. Her boyfriend said if you complete the ride I will leave you a $50 tip in the app. I said call another Uber you only get one chance to make a fool out of me.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I may post the video tomorrow, fudge it.
> 
> Haven't been driving much but went out today. Pings have been awful but stacked. AR is perpetually less than 70% because of ridiculous pickup distances and awful ratings (4.43 being one).
> 
> ...


I thought support was all automated now, you actually spoke to someone?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberscum said:


> I thought support was all automated now, you actually spoke to someone?


Yes, and without hold time either


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, and without hold time either


So why are some people getting automated messages and some are getting live people from Thailand or Singapore or whatever?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.





The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


Pax had no idea what's going on. Everything in gig economy is a joke and/or hoax, with technology as flavoring.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Uberscum said:


> So why are some people getting automated messages and some are getting live people from Thailand or Singapore or whatever?


It's The Philippines. If it is a safety issue, it's not hard to get hold of a real person. They still may not be too helpful though.
And their regular supportline is partial back up as well. Don't expect to get much joy or any solutions from them if the issue is in any way nuanced or complex.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberscum said:


> So why are some people getting automated messages and some are getting live people from Thailand or Singapore or whatever?


Ben has been in touch with them so many times the system sees his number and directs it to his personal support team. :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberscum said:


> So why are some people getting automated messages and some are getting live people from Thailand or Singapore or whatever?


There is a phone menu that you have to navigate to reach the correct department, and yes, they are outsourced.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's The Philippines. If it is a safety issue, it's not hard to get hold of a real person. They still may not be too helpful though.
> And their regular supportline is partial back up as well. Don't expect to get much joy or any solutions from them if the issue is in any way nuanced or complex.


I believe the option I chose was "problem with a recent trip" or something like that? I've never had problems getting a human on the line. Not sure what others are talking about - maybe Lyft?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Ben has been in touch with them so many times the system sees his number and directs it to his personal support team. :roflmao:


Benjamin M. Kalanick maybe..................


----------



## antinarush (Jan 12, 2021)

Keep in mind for future reference, next time just keep driving until the destination. Act like you know nothing. Once the customer leaves, call the support line and tell them he canceled. They will give you the full fare. They can see where you are. Happened to me many times. I always got the full fare. No need to confront with the passenger or kick them out at all.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

antinarush said:


> Keep in mind for future reference, next time just keep driving until the destination. Act like you know nothing. Once the customer leaves, call the support line and tell them he canceled. They will give you the full fare. They can see where you are. Happened to me many times. I always got the full fare. No need to confront with the passenger or kick them out at all.


Yeah, no thanks.

The ride was canceled, no more insurance, no tip, no guarantee of compensation, plus the 1* and scam.

Uber support, "mmmm yes, I am sorry that happened to you. Unfortunately, there is nothing we can do". Verbatim for every time I have called for something crazy.

But, hey, made $80 yesterday and $135 today (thanks to a quest).


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

they gave you 27 for 5x 45 minute ride - bro you need to call back and explain to them that the customer was gaming the system and ask that they pay you the rate.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> they gave you 27 for 5x 45 minute ride - bro you need to call back and explain to them that the customer was gaming the system and ask that they pay you the rate.


I did call and explained it all, immediately.

Why should they pay me for miles that I did not drive? It would have been different if I completed the trip.


----------



## delaynomore (Jan 29, 2018)

i'm sorry but you got jerked from both sides here. Regardless if the ride was completed or the pax cancels, whichever platform you were using has to pay you the rate you accepted the request on.


----------



## Funnyhead88 (Jan 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The pax can't rate you after they cancel a trip. At least they never used to be able to.


They can rate you while on the ride so it's possible she rated and canceled


----------

